# Sage Barista Express leak from water hopper



## Drdvice (Jun 13, 2020)

Hello all,

We've had our Sage machine for 5 years now, relatively trouble free and still making great coffee. Recently though it has developed an intermittent leak from the joint where the water hopper meets the main body of the machine. The seal looks ok from what i can see. Does any body have any tips or a fix?

Cheers


----------

